# Old new boat - 37' Soverel sloop



## TSOJOURNER

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soverel 37 sloop, 1972. Centerboard 3'6"/9.0'. Just bought her as an ebay bride, and was greatly surprised when I finally got to see her down in Hampton VA at the slip. This oldy worldy looking sloop is very conventional down below, with huge storage under the cockpit, and overall is built solid. The deck and coach house appear to be solid fg with big dogdown ports. No leaks. She came with a fairly new 24hp diesel, runs sweet.

I expect her to be pretty tender with only 3'6" draft, but that makes it a dream in the Bahamas, where I plan to winter this year.

So now it's commissioning time, haul, wash, bottom paint, minor rig work, sail maintenance and some brightwork and general elbowgrease. Then a run up to New England from Norfolk VA - outside or gunkholing up the Chessie? TBD


----------



## oshamrock

*Repairs to 1972 37' Soverel*

I have a 37' Soverel which was badly damaged during hurrican Iven a number of years ago. So far the boat has been on the beach drying.
It is time to get started - there is so much work to be done on the hull exterior at the joint where hull and deck join, all standing & running rig needs to be replaced. The mast has been repaired. It broke at the spreader level. All wireing, interior ect., needs to be redone. The engine is out but will need to be reset and tuned and shaft balanced.
The swing keel needs to have new pins and cable installed. Rudder and stearing system needs to be redone.

Question - does anyone out there have a factory specification with installation diagrams for all components installed in an original Soverel 37?

Looking forward to your help

Thanks,

Jim O'Connor
Mobile, AL


----------



## scofan

Hello.

Can anybody post or better yet email me a photo of a Soverel 37? I am considering the purchase of a Soverel that has been sitting unused at my marina for a while. Unsure at this time which model it is, only that it is a centerboard as the max draft to get in is a little more than 4', and its looks are old school. I'm thinking its a 37...Thanks!

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## Diversailer

*Re: Repairs to 1972 37' Soverel*



oshamrock said:


> I have a 37' Soverel which was badly damaged during hurrican Iven a number of years ago. So far the boat has been on the beach drying.
> It is time to get started - there is so much work to be done on the hull exterior at the joint where hull and deck join, all standing & running rig needs to be replaced. The mast has been repaired. It broke at the spreader level. All wireing, interior ect., needs to be redone. The engine is out but will need to be reset and tuned and shaft balanced.
> The swing keel needs to have new pins and cable installed. Rudder and stearing system needs to be redone.
> 
> Question - does anyone out there have a factory specification with installation diagrams for all components installed in an original Soverel 37?
> 
> Looking forward to your help
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim O'Connor
> Mobile, AL


Hello Jim!

Do you still have your Sovere 37l? Interested and may be helpful
I have one too.

Ed Jorgensen
Pensacola,

850-287-1820


----------



## oshamrock

Ed Jorgensen,

re: 37' Soverel

I tried the phone number you left - it is not working.
Please call me @ 251-370-0237
Thanks,

Jim O'Connor
Mobile, AL


----------



## TedBaker

I'm looking at a Soverel 37 which is on the market, but can't find much information on the design. In particular, I see that the only listing in sailboatdata.com is for a ketch rig, but the one for sale is sloop-rigged. If this boat was originally manufactured with both sloop and ketch configurations, that's fine, but if a ketch was modified by just removing the mizzen, I would worry about balance. Would appreciate answers on this, and also on experience sailing this model. e.g., how close to the wind can it point? Any specific points of failure to look for in purchasing a boat? etc.


----------



## DiverSailor

Greetings,
I may be able to assist.. and I am selling my 37 Soverel here in Pensacola, FL ebjorgensen at jorgie dot net
Ed


----------

